# Olsen's 1960 lookup, please



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Could anyone with a the 1960 edition of Olsen's please look for ALTMARK, and pass on the details to me? (It has to be the 1960 edition, as she was at Milford under that name from Jan 1959 to Jul 1961.)

BarryJ


----------



## Steve Farrow (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi Barry,
1961 Olsen's has ALTMARK as 300163 off no. M78, Call sign MBIG, Wooden, 31 nett tons, 160 hp, built 1945 at Brixham owned by Thomas H. N. Sinclair, Milford Haven.
Steve


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Thanks very much, Steve!

That's the ON I had for her, but it seemed to be way out of the date sequence, and I'd erased it from the Milford Trawlers website. I'll now put it back, and add some of the other details you've provided.

Thanks very much for your help.

Best wishes,
Barry


----------

